# NH BR 7060 Bale Command Plus problem



## OHgrassfed (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a New Holland BR 7060 round baler. If bale command plus is set to manual, I can extend and retract actuator to net wrap bale. However, in auto, it will not automatically wrap, and if you press wrap and hold until it beeps it also will not wrap. any ideas on how to get it to wrap automatically? No error codes come up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never had that issue, does the trouble shooting section cover that at all?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

When I have a situation like this I take three items with me, controller, operators panel and tractor wiring harness. Since you do not have that ability, I would look to a friend or neighbor who has a BR baler, It does not matter which model. See if you can plug your controller into his baler to see if it works.

There are only a couple of things which will keep the baler from automatically wrapping, open tailgate, bale slice actuator not in the home position, and I guess if the net actuator is not in the home position. The tailgate and net actuator will generate an error.

The most common cause for your issue that I run into, and I know this is not your problem, is the operators panel is set to twine or manual. Seldom is the controller at fault, but it does happen. What I have found when a controller fails is the actuator can not be extended regardless if the operators panel is in auto or manual.

One other thing you might try is to re-calibrate the net actuator. Press and hold the open book button until the alarm sounds. You will see a 1 on the left and a number on the right indicating the bale size you are baling. Press and release the open book button again and a 2 will be displayed on the left side. Press and release the open book button until 13 is displayed on the left side. If the net actuator is in the home position the number on the right will be in 190 range. Press the extend button to extend the actuator until the duckbill is fully inserted. The number on the right will be in the 30 range. The numbers are not important at this point unless they do not change. With the actuator fully extended press and hold the + button until the alarm sounds, If you see ER then release the + button and hold the - button until the alarm sounds. I get the + and - mixed up since the net actuator is opposite of the other potentiometers. After the alarm sounds, press the retract button until the actuator is fully retracted and press the - button or the + button if you get the ER. Turn the operators panel off and back on and see if it will go through a wrap cycle.

If you have had a controller failure, you need to check that your charging system is operating properly. Also, you need to getting your power directly from the battery or starter post. If you have the opportunity have the latest software installed into the controller. The latest software has added protections from low voltage. The latest software is 8. If you go into the open book section again you can see what version you have. Push the open book button until you see a C on the left. The version number will be on the right. Be sure to ask your dealer what they will charge so there are no surprises.

If you have the time you can also send your controller and operators panel to AG Express in Sulphur Springs IN. to have them checked out and repaired.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Check your tractor to baler connector to see if any pins or sockets are pushed out of place.


----------



## OHgrassfed (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I will take a look at tractor and baler and let you know what I find.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Does the duckbill extend and retract? If it does, then there are several possibilities that are easy to fix

1) Sometimes, the net wrap will hang up on the teeth in the duckbill, holding it back from starting. Take the ne wrap out and re-thread. This can happen if you have dull knives or if you happen to get a breeze up into the chamber that sucks the net wrap back.

2) Accumulated chaff builds on the actuator mechanism preventing the actuator from completing its cycle. Just clean the crud off the actuator mechanism.

3) Sometimes, loose hay will get down in front of the duckbill preventing the duckbill and net wrap from getting to the chamber far enough to catch on the bale. Get up on top and clean out the accumulated hay. This often happens when dry hay is expelled out in front of the bale on one side or the other, usually when the chamber isn't being filled evenly.

I just go through this list in order. Usually pretty easy.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## OHgrassfed (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks, Mike10. I followed your instructions to re-calibrate the net actuator and I think that was the problem. My bale chamber is empty, but when in auto and I now press wrap the actuator kicks in. I think I'm in business. Will know for sure once the weather cooperates.

Ralph, thanks for the input. Will keep that list with me in the field.


----------

